# *Time To Attack Iran?*



## chesswarsnow (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. We have a problem, and its Iran.
2. Iran juts tried to get a hit done in USA.
3. I think that that is a punsihable crime in America.
4. And will require we do something about it.
5. LINK:Saudis say Iran must 'pay the price' for alleged plot as US resists retaliation | World news | The Guardian


"The Saudi Arabian government has issued a menacing warning to Iran that it will have to "pay the price" for the alleged plot to hire a Mexican drugs cartel to assassinate its ambassador in Washington.

The threat from the Saudis came as the Obama administration resisted calls from within the US, mainly from the conservative right, to retaliate against Iran with military action. 

But Iran denied it was behind the alleged plot, with officials claiming Washington had fabricated the story to divide Sunni Muslims  the dominant group in Saudi  and Shias, the dominant group in Iran. Tehran's leadership claimed Barack Obama was using the story to divert attention from the Occupy Wall Street protesters."


6. Or are we that weak????

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. We have a problem, and its Iran.
> ...



One small problem.

That skinny prick in the White House has bombed Pakistan, Libya, and Yemen in the last year or so. He's been assassinating leaders all over the place. 

What gives us the right to be pissed. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iKuMVqht4U&feature=related]Bomb Iran (Paul Shanklin) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI&feature=related]America - Fuck Yeah! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Oct 12, 2011)

Make Iran the biggest f^cking sink hole in the world


----------



## Jos (Oct 13, 2011)

> "...it would be far more preferable if the United States could cite an Iranian provocation as justification for the airstrikes before launching them. Clearly, the more outrageous, the more deadly, and the more unprovoked the Iranian action, the better off the United States would be. Of course, it would be very difficult for the United States to goad Iran into such a provocation without the rest of the world recognizing this game, which would then undermine it. (One method that would have some possibility of success would be to ratchet up covert regime change efforts in the hope that Tehran would retaliate overtly, or even semi-overtly, which could then be portrayed as an unprovoked act of Iranian aggression.)
> 
> This suggests that this option might benefit from being held in abeyance until such time as the Iranians made an appropriately provocative move, as they do from time to time. In that case, it would be less a determined policy to employ airstrikes and instead more of an opportunistic hope that Iran would provide the United States with the kind of provocation that would justify airstrikes. However, that would mean that the use of airstrikes could not be the primary U.S. policy toward Iran (even if it were Washingtons fervent preference), but merely an ancillary contingency to another option that would be the primary policy unless and until Iran provided the necessary pretext."


page 84-85 of "Which Path to Persia?" Brookings Institution, 2009. http://www.brookings.edu/~/media/files/rc/papers/2009/06_iran_strategy/06_iran_strategy.pdf


----------



## JStone (Oct 13, 2011)

Jos said:


> > "...it would be far more preferable if the United States could cite an Iranian provocation as justification for the airstrikes before launching them. Clearly, the more outrageous, the more deadly, and the more unprovoked the Iranian action, the better off the United States would be. Of course, it would be very difficult for the United States to goad Iran into such a provocation without the rest of the world recognizing this game, which would then undermine it. (One method that would have some possibility of success would be to ratchet up covert regime change efforts in the hope that Tehran would retaliate overtly, or even semi-overtly, which could then be portrayed as an unprovoked act of Iranian aggression.)
> >
> > This suggests that this option might benefit from being held in abeyance until such time as the Iranians made an appropriately provocative move, as they do from time to time. In that case, it would be less a determined policy to employ airstrikes and instead more of an opportunistic hope that Iran would provide the United States with the kind of provocation that would justify airstrikes. However, that would mean that the use of airstrikes could not be the primary U.S. policy toward Iran (even if it were Washington&#8217;s fervent preference), but merely an ancillary contingency to another option that would be the primary policy unless and until Iran provided the necessary pretext."
> 
> ...



Persia was a nice place when Zoroastrian, before the jihadists destroyed it like everything else.  You remember what the Muhammadan did to your spain, right, puta?


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 13, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Without all of that, we would still not have the right to be pissed. Let the Saudis deal with it.


----------



## FuelRod (Oct 13, 2011)

1980 called.  It wants its thread back.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





FuelRod said:


> 1980 called.  It wants its thread back.






1. Yeah I hear what you say.
2. Jimma Carta should of launched the *ucking missiles at Iran back in his day.
2 a). But he being a limp wrist-ed liberal, he hid in his office, till his term was over.
3. Obama is just as weak.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## pgm (Oct 13, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> 3. Obama is just as weak.



I didn't realize there was any room left to criticize Obama for being weak on foreign policy, especially in the middle east and in the war on terror.


----------



## JStone (Oct 13, 2011)

pgm said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Obama is just as weak.
> ...



Plenty of room to criticize Obama on his Middle East foreign policy failures: 8 million square miles.


----------



## waltky (Oct 13, 2011)

Uncle Ferd says to bomb the schlitz outta `em...
:fart:
*What U.S. should do about Iran*
_Thu October 13, 2011 - William Cohen: Longtime Mideast observers baffled by reports of the plot; He says if Iran's leaders weren't aware, then they have a serious problem; Iran officials must hold those involved accountable for their actions, he says; Cohen: U.S., Saudis can take variety of steps to increase pressure on Iran_


> Longtime observers of the Middle East are baffled by allegations that high-ranking officials in the Iranian government approved a plan to assassinate Saudi Arabia Ambassador, Adel al-Jubeir, and blow up the Saudi and Israeli embassies in Washington. Commentators have described the plan as "brazen," but "bizarre" and 'bone-headed" might be more appropriate adjectives.
> 
> It's difficult to comprehend either the motives or the means selected to carry out the plan outlined by the Justice Department in its criminal indictment of Manssor Arbabsiar and Gholam Shakuri. Tensions between Iran and Saudi Arabia are not new, but Iran has been both cautious and clever enough to restrain its ambitions for regional dominance.
> 
> ...



See also:

*U.S. official: 'Multiple' sources strengthen case against Iran*
_Thu October 13, 2011 - U.S. ambassador to U.N. met with Iranian counterpart, State Dept. officials say; "Unusual but serious" picture emerged from verified sources, official tells CNN; Large wire transfers of cash were key to showing plot was real, official says; U.S. offering "specialized briefings" to other nations, State Dept. official says_


> "Multiple" sources have corroborated the report about an alleged plot to assassinate the Saudi ambassador to the United States, a scheme the administration is alleging is tied to Iran's military, a U.S. official told CNN Thursday.  When U.S. officials first learned of the alleged plot, "there were significant doubts there was any 'there' there," the official said. But "multiple sources of independently verified information" corroborated the account, the official said. "It coalesced into a picture of something unusual but serious," the official said.
> 
> The official said a key indicator that the plot was real was the wire transfer of large sums of cash.  The United States is offering "specialized briefings" to officials in other countries who have sought more information about the alleged plot, said State Department spokesman Victoria Nuland. She cited Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov as having wanted more information.  A senior administration official said the impetus for the specialized briefings came from U.S. officials. Briefing teams -- composed of senior officials from various agencies -- are going to China, Turkey and Russia and perhaps to other countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2011)

If the sanctions that are already in place prevent any money transfers through Iranian banks, where did the $100,000 come from ?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 14, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. We have a problem, and its Iran.
> ...



Where will you be if the US attacks Iran? thats right bitch, you will be watching it all from the safety of your living room, go fuck yourself coward. Go enlist in the Army and than come back and tell us about bombing Iran.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 14, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



What leaders did Obama assassinate? Anwar Al-Awlaki and Bin Laden were not the Presidents of any country and Gaddafi is still alive and was not killed by a US Air strike.


----------



## JStone (Oct 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Well, if the West really wants to get closer to Islime and Islime sez the jihadist goes to paradise with 72 virgins, aren't we doing them a favor in the end allahu akbar?  In other words, bomb the motherfuckers back into the 7th century where they already live.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > chesswarsnow said:
> ...



We really should have done this in the 80s after the hostages were released.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZhqyTyIkOs]Obama Panders to Israel on Iran Strike Agenda: Ray McGovern Reports - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Oct 17, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Obama Panders to Israel on Iran Strike Agenda


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Panders to Israel on Iran Strike Agenda



Yeah because a story about a nobody Irainian is hooking up with mexican drug cartel(which our government can't seem to find) and talking to the Iran gaurd
(which most Irianians are in and which is his cousin) and hundreds of thoousands of dollars being transfered by(they say) Iran(which went unnoticed).

That's the story you idiots believe. Every election year you zionist sheep fall for this shit.

Fraud US Style - Fake 
Videos And Elections
By Stephen Lendman
1-10-8

Fraud US Style - Fake Videos And Elections


----------



## JStone (Oct 18, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Zionist Admiral Mike Mullen, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Stresses Importance of US--Israel Relationship 


> Terrific to spend time with General Ashkenazi discussing critical areas of mutual interest.  It is the recognition of the importance of this relationship, the strength of the relationship, the criticality of the relationship,  The need that we have as two militaries to meet challenges together has never been more important and I would reaffirm the strength of the friendship, the relationship, and the importance of the engagement.  I always learn when I come to Israel.  Israeli interests are also vital national interests of the United States.  This relationship is as strong as it's ever been and will continue to grow


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4iKIYqxaOY]Admiral Mike G. Mullen meet with General Staff, LTG Gabi Ashkenazi , Tel Aviv June 27, 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Beria (Oct 18, 2011)

Nuke Em!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 19, 2011)

JStone said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What's that got to do with the price of beans in China?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Beria said:


> Nuke Em!



Neocons don't have the balls.


----------



## JStone (Oct 19, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Beria said:
> 
> 
> > Nuke Em!
> ...



Never use adult words you don't even know the meaning of, stupid little boy.  Go to mommy


----------



## JStone (Oct 19, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Those with functional brains understand.  You opt out.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 21, 2011)

pgm said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Obama is just as weak.
> ...



If you haven't noticed, there are some who like to criticize our president for every little move he makes, no matter how inconsequential.  And if he does something good...they refuse to give him any credit for it.

Just like a bunch of spoiled brat kids.  Totally immature.  I hope the next election proves that most Americans are not like that, I really do.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Where will you be if the US attacks Iran? thats right bitch, you will be watching it all from the safety of your living room, go fuck yourself coward. Go enlist in the Army and than come back and tell us about bombing Iran.



STFU you worthless **** fucking scumbag.  He has every right to demand that iran be hammered, and if you had any brains, balls or courage you'd agree.  Iran has murdered and maimed more americans than any other nation not at war with the US, and this latest plot - had it been successful - would have led to pieces of shit like you claiming it was a set up.

Stop running interefence for the scum of the earth, iran's bill is due, and it is time for it to pay up.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 26, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> ....



You're mentally ill, it's quite sad.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 27, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Where will you be if the US attacks Iran? thats right bitch, you will be watching it all from the safety of your living room, go fuck yourself coward. Go enlist in the Army and than come back and tell us about bombing Iran.
> ...



Go fuck yourself you faggot piece of shit, fucking maggots like you that beat the drum of war but hide under your fucking beds are fucking disgusting. Do you know how many American Troops will die fighting Iran? do you even care? If you feel so strongly about attacking Iran why don't you go down to the Army recruiter and enlist you fucking coward.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



#1- you stupid fucking lowlife turd, I served longer than you are alive.

#2-it is a volunteer army you moron.

#3-if you had any brains or character YOU yourself would want to deal with the iranians for all of the Americans they've murdered/maimed.

#4-unless you have something useful to say, FUCK OFF.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 27, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Go fuck yourself you faggot ass piece of shit, arm chair generals like you that want to send our Military into battle while they comfortably sit at home on their sofas and watch it on CNN make me fucking sick, stop lying about serving you never served a damn day you fucking liar, and no sucking Sailors cocks at the harbor while they are on shore leave does not count as Military service. Go get your boyfriends dildo, stick it your shit hole, pull it out and stick it in your fucking mouth and shut the fuck up bitch.


----------



## Douger (Oct 27, 2011)

HG. You forgot " Have a nice day"


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 27, 2011)

Douger said:


> HG. You forgot " Have a nice day"



Yes, that too.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Go fuck yourself you faggot ass piece of shit, arm chair generals like you that want to send our Military into battle while they comfortably sit at home on their sofas and watch it on CNN make me fucking sick, stop lying about serving you never served a damn day you fucking liar, and no sucking Sailors cocks at the harbor while they are on shore leave does not count as Military service. Go get your boyfriends dildo, stick it your shit hole, pull it out and stick it in your fucking mouth and shut the fuck up bitch.



You're just a jealous little sissy girl who shat in her pants when real men like me walked by.  Yes pussy, I did serve for many years, and weak pussies like you don't deserve the protection that men like me provided.  You're a little girl who runs away from conflicts like with iran, because like all pussies, you run when someone tough shows up.  A tough internet talking pussy like you talks tough all day, but has no balls no brains to back up her fake toughness.

You stay at home at night watching dancing with the stars or some other shit, and leave the real important issues to the men like me, k sissy?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 28, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Go fuck yourself you faggot ass piece of shit, arm chair generals like you that want to send our Military into battle while they comfortably sit at home on their sofas and watch it on CNN make me fucking sick, stop lying about serving you never served a damn day you fucking liar, and no sucking Sailors cocks at the harbor while they are on shore leave does not count as Military service. Go get your boyfriends dildo, stick it your shit hole, pull it out and stick it in your fucking mouth and shut the fuck up bitch.
> ...



Listen here faggot, I told you sucking Sailors cocks while they are on shore leave down by the docks does not count as Military service you fucking cum guzzling ass licking bitch. Only a bitch made cock sucking cum gargling call girl would call to send our Troops to war right now when we don't have the manpower and not to mention we are fucking broke! Yeah it takes a "real man" to sit back on his sofa and watch thousands of our troops die in a war thousands of miles away, like I said take your boyfriends dildo, shove it up your shit hole, put it in your mouth and shut the fuck up you ****.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Listen here faggot, I told you sucking Sailors cocks while they are on shore leave down by the docks does not count as Military service you fucking cum guzzling ass licking bitch. Only a bitch made cock sucking cum gargling call girl would call to send our Troops to war right now when we don't have the manpower and not to mention we are fucking broke! Yeah it takes a "real man" to sit back on his sofa and watch thousands of our troops die in a war thousands of miles away, like I said take your boyfriends dildo, shove it up your shit hole, put it in your mouth and shut the fuck up you ****.



You're mentally ill, it's so sad, so very sad - and retain a strong homophobic/homoerotic bipolar disorder that comes to the fore when embarrassed and humiliated on public forums. 

Clearly you were molested by men when you were young, and now can only achieve sexual satisfaction when severely abused.  I promise not to tell anyone your little secret...


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 28, 2011)

Like it or not, the case for "bomb, bomb, bomb ... bomb, bomb Iran" is VERY suspect.


Published on Wednesday, October 12, 2011 by The Guardian/UK 
Unanswered Questions over the Alleged Iranian Assassination Plot

*The alleged plot to kill the Saudi ambassador to the US does not fit with what is known about the supposed perpetrators*by Julian Borger 


_The Quds force has previously gone to great lengths to ensure its fingerprints are not found on attacks abroad. It almost always operates through trusted proxies such as Hezbollah and Iraqi Shia militias, with which the Iranians share a common faith, and which the Revolutionary Guards have trained in most cases. Despite years of investigations, there is suspicion but no proof of Iranian involvement in the 1983 bombing of the US embassy in Beirut and the 1996 attack on the Khobar Towers in Saudi Arabia. In this latest alleged plot, the Quds force was purported to be working with a Mexican drugs cartel, the Zetas, with an Iranian-American used-car salesman as middleman (the plot was said to be codenamed Chevrolet). The link was made because the car salesman, Mansour Arbabsiar, was allegedly a cousin of a "big general" in the Quds force and a friend of the aunt of a Texas "associate" of the Zetas. Arbabsiar revealed the Iranian nature of the plot to this man, who turned out to be a US government informant. Why would the Quds force now throw its professionalism and caution to the wind?_
Unanswered Questions over the Alleged Iranian Assassination Plot | Common Dreams


----------



## wmac (Oct 30, 2011)

Jos said:


> If the sanctions that are already in place prevent any money transfers through Iranian banks, where did the $100,000 come from ?



It is next to impossible to transfer USD directly from Iran to US. Iranian banks do NOT transfer USD at all. A few of them transfer Euros and other exchanges.

Iranian students abroad have problem receiving money from their families and they use private exchange companies instead of banks (which have businesses in target countries and can pay from their revenue there). That's because transferring money using banks to countries like even Malaysia is almost impossible, let alone US!!!!!   

This is another lie in the story.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 31, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Listen here faggot, I told you sucking Sailors cocks while they are on shore leave down by the docks does not count as Military service you fucking cum guzzling ass licking bitch. Only a bitch made cock sucking cum gargling call girl would call to send our Troops to war right now when we don't have the manpower and not to mention we are fucking broke! Yeah it takes a "real man" to sit back on his sofa and watch thousands of our troops die in a war thousands of miles away, like I said take your boyfriends dildo, shove it up your shit hole, put it in your mouth and shut the fuck up you ****.
> ...



Thats all you got bitch? pathetic, I was gone from these boards for 3 days and you couldn't even come up with a better come back than this pathetic dribble? ok I'll put you back on your leash and take you for a walk and I promise I won't embarass you anymore, thats a good bitch dog.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 31, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Like it or not, the case for "bomb, bomb, bomb ... bomb, bomb Iran" is VERY suspect.



To morons and america/jew-haters, of course it is.  They will excuse away iran's terrorism no matter how obscene it is.



> Unanswered Questions over the Alleged Iranian Assassination Plot *The alleged plot to kill the Saudi ambassador to the US does not fit with what is known about the supposed perpetrators*by Julian Borger



Yes of course, the iranians are Supermen who never make mistakes, unlike every other clandestine service worldwide 

That's why Argentina has Interpol warrants outstanding on a number of iranian officials... 

Lots of stupid people in this forum, lots of them - and they all like to run interference for iran and bashar - wonder why the mentally ill like to do that...


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 31, 2011)

wmac said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > If the sanctions that are already in place prevent any money transfers through Iranian banks, where did the $100,000 come from ?
> ...



Another idiot, ugh so many of them - probably the same turd using different accounts.

Iran until recently owned a large office tower in manhattan.  They use many shell companies and 3rd-parties to move money around, it is not too difficult to understand - to those with brains.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 31, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Like it or not, the case for "bomb, bomb, bomb ... bomb, bomb Iran" is VERY suspect.
> ...



_Had this fool posing as a "rhodes scholar" actually READ the article presented, he would have noted that the author DOES NOT DENY the terrorist tactics of the Iranian group in discussion, but rather points out some interesting facts that leads one to question if indeed they are guilty of the plot the American intelligence authorities accuse them off.  Given our recent history of lying in order to justify military action (i.e., Iraq), I dare say this latest episode should not be swallowed so easy._


----------



## wmac (Oct 31, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Another idiot, ugh so many of them - probably the same turd using different accounts.
> 
> Iran until recently owned a large office tower in manhattan.  They use many shell companies and 3rd-parties to move money around, it is not too difficult to understand - to those with brains.



1) this is my first account ever on this board

2) Another idiot? You normally open your mouth and spit out without thinking? You obviously do.

3) US has claimed the money has been wire transferred from Iran at the order of a qods force commander to an account in NY. I have been a manager in headquarter of a relatively big bank for many years and I know what I am talking.

I suggest you to first push yourself to be a little more polite and then it is not a sin to use your brain.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 31, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Had this fool posing as a "rhodes scholar" actually READ the article presented, he would have noted that the author DOES NOT DENY the terrorist tactics of the Iranian group in discussion, but rather points out some interesting facts that leads one to question if indeed they are guilty of the plot the American intelligence authorities accuse them off.  Given our recent history of lying in order to justify military action (i.e., Iraq), I dare say this latest episode should not be swallowed so easy.



Sorry little chimp, but the evidence has been presented to many senior officials, including foreign ones - and it has held up quite well, which is why the iranian criminal regime is so quiet on the matter.  They know they got fucked, and only morons at this point are still objecting to the facts.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 31, 2011)

wmac said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > 3) US has claimed the money has been wire transferred from Iran at the order of a qods force commander to an account in NY. I have been a manager in headquarter of a relatively big bank for many years and I know what I am talking.I suggest you to first push yourself to be a little more polite and then it is not a sin to use your brain.
> ...


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 31, 2011)

wmac said:


> It is next to impossible to transfer USD directly from Iran to US. Iranian banks do NOT transfer USD at all. A few of them transfer Euros and other exchanges.
> ....This is another lie in the story.



WRONG:

Let me google that for you

See all those nice links?


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 1, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Had this fool posing as a "rhodes scholar" actually READ the article presented, he would have noted that the author DOES NOT DENY the terrorist tactics of the Iranian group in discussion, but rather points out some interesting facts that leads one to question if indeed they are guilty of the plot the American intelligence authorities accuse them off.  Given our recent history of lying in order to justify military action (i.e., Iraq), I dare say this latest episode should not be swallowed so easy.
> ...



As with all willfully ignorant neocon parrots, this faux "rhodes scholar" just regurgitates the SOS in various forms.  Bottom line, this buffoonish "rhodes scholar" did NOT read the article sourced, and is displaying the exact same blind obedience to the "official" story that was done to justify attacking/invading/occupying Iraq.  And as the reader will see in his further responses, that's all this joke of a "rhodes scholar" has to offer.  Carry on.


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 1, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> wmac said:
> 
> 
> > It is next to impossible to transfer USD directly from Iran to US. Iranian banks do NOT transfer USD at all. A few of them transfer Euros and other exchanges.
> ...



And did our buffoonish "rhodes scholar" take the time to actually READ any of the information in those links?  Obviously not, because if he did, he would have noticed information that CLEARLY SUPPORTS what WMAC stated.  Here's just one example:

Do you need a license to bring money from Iran? « Middle East and North Africa Legal Review (MENA Lawyer)

Once again, the "rhodes scholar" demonstrates that he/she is nothing more than a neocon crank/wonk with some time to kill on the internet.  Carry on.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 2, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> And did our buffoonish "rhodes scholar" take the time to actually READ any of the information in those links?  Obviously not, because if he did, he would have noticed information that CLEARLY SUPPORTS what WMAC stated.  Here's just one example:  Once again, the "rhodes scholar" demonstrates that he/she is nothing more than a neocon crank/wonk with some time to kill on the internet.  Carry on.




Keep the personal attacks going chimp liberal moron, like most liberal idiots that's all you have to offer. 

BTW fuckbrain, I am conservative, but only childish dimwits need to try and sound trendy with infantile, meaningless labels like "neocon" and "bankster."  Spare us the 3rd grade nonsense, ok honey?


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 3, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > And did our buffoonish "rhodes scholar" take the time to actually READ any of the information in those links?  Obviously not, because if he did, he would have noticed information that CLEARLY SUPPORTS what WMAC stated.  Here's just one example:  Once again, the "rhodes scholar" demonstrates that he/she is nothing more than a neocon crank/wonk with some time to kill on the internet.  Carry on.
> ...




As the chronology of the posts shows, it is this joke of a "rhodes scholar" who initiated the snide and condescending attitude towards people with a contrary point of view or facts.....essentially because she CANNOT logically or factually refute the information provided in the links provided or points made by myself and others.  Bottom line: this clownish "rhodes scholar" is just another neocon/teabagger wonk with time to kill and a lot of willful ignorance to share.  Let's watch her sputter and fume, folks!


----------



## Jos (Nov 5, 2011)

All I see is


> This message is hidden because rhodescholar is on your ignore list.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2011)

Jos said:


> All I see is
> 
> 
> > This message is hidden because rhodescholar is on your ignore list.



Regardless Jos, I fear it still comes.


----------



## Jos (Nov 5, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > All I see is
> ...



60+ years of asking nicely, 60+ years of negotiations, 60+ years of "talks", 60+ years of UN Resolutions,  60+ years of Refugees, unable to return to their native homelands, (if they so desire) 60+ years of illegal occupation. Now Israel is on the point of biting off more than it can swallow,....Fu+king A it comes
_Shabat shalom_


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2011)

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



You are talking about Palestinians and conflating that with Iran. Many from the ME do that as an excuse to hide what they are doing which is working towards an attack on Israel. Iran uses this as an excuse, nothing more. Turkey is more of the same. Proof of this is the treatment of Palestinians in other Arab countries. 

I pray that Iran steps back from the brink but I don't think it will just as I  didn't think Saddam or the Taliban would step back.

Remember that I talked about this movement last year Jos. I said 2012.    I prayed it wouldn't come to this, but Fucking "A" it comes.


----------



## Homer99 (Nov 5, 2011)

If Israel attacked Iran, who would side with Iran if the United States were to side with Israel?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





Homer99 said:


> If Israel attacked Iran, who would side with Iran if the United States were to side with Israel?





1. Basically no one, no one likes Iran.
2. So I guess nothing will happen???



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------

